# Sheath design



## Fsyxxx (Aug 5, 2015)

im looking for a design that's scout or traditional carry, someone posted one that I was gonna steal, I mean borrow from, a while back but I can't seem to find it. Anybody mind sharing pics or plans for something like that? Thanks folks.


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 5, 2015)

@Molokai @NYWoodturner @Foot Patrol @robert flynt


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2015)

All great sheath makers but don't forget Barry @Wildthings 

Check out this sheath he made for me.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> All great sheath makers but don't forget Barry @Wildthings
> 
> Check out this sheath he made for me.


That one is fantastic to be sure.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 5, 2015)

Really nice sheath Kevin, I just got through making 12 of them and it is still one of my least favorite thing to do.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 5, 2015)

Robert I wasn't dissing you or any other sheath makers I just didn't want Barry to be left out. I would pay good money for a sheath from all of you. You probably know that just wanted to make sure though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 5, 2015)

@Cody Killgore also


----------



## robert flynt (Aug 5, 2015)

Kevin said:


> Robert I wasn't dissing you or any other sheath makers I just didn't want Barry to be left out. I would pay good money for a sheath from all of you. You probably know that just wanted to make sure though.


You didn't hurt my feeling at all, I dislike making them to the point of only making them for my knives. When someone asks me about making a sheath I always refer them to a sheath maker.


----------



## Foot Patrol (Aug 5, 2015)

He are the ones that I post a little while ago.http://woodbarter.com/threads/here-a-few-i-have-just-finished.21163/

These sheaths were made by my significant other Lyttle Foot. In fact she is in the shop right now making a sheath for a knife i finished with a Desert Iron Wood handle. DIW from Barry.


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 5, 2015)

All of those are nice but I'm looking for something specific, wanting a design that would let would let you carry horizontal,I.e. Scout, or vertical, aka traditional. There are many very good makers on this site that why I was asking here. Thanks!


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 5, 2015)

Fsyxxx said:


> All of those are nice but I'm looking for something specific, wanting a design that would let would let you carry horizontal,I.e. Scout, or vertical, aka traditional. There are many very good makers on this site that why I was asking here. Thanks!



Are you thinking of this thread by @Molokai

Custom Hunter


----------



## Fsyxxx (Aug 5, 2015)

Wildthings said:


> Are you thinking of this thread by @Molokai
> 
> Custom Hunter


That's close, all of his are nice. I love mine. There was another that was similiar, the belt loop was diagonal so it would do both.


----------



## Molokai (Aug 6, 2015)

Can you post some photos of how the loop needs to be.


----------

